# "j" Couch Instead Of Pull-out In 31rqs



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if they sell a "J" (Jack-knife) couch in Jasmine that would fit in the 31RQS?? We can not use the pull-out because it extends the full width of the trailer - and people need to go to the bathroom at night and can't get by!!

I e-mailed Keystone but haven't had an answer. I'm planning on calling a local Outback dealer - but wondered if anyone else had changed out this couch?









Dana


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sure you could swap one out should you decide to spend the money.

We just crawl over should the need arise. If you're tall enough you can straddle the bed while edging past the counter.









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How many people are you sleeping in there? The jack knife couch can only sleep one and if you are sleeping two on the fold out then the jack knife will not help. If you only need it for one then have them sleep on the fold out couch in the closed position.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> How many people are you sleeping in there? The jack knife couch can only sleep one and if you are sleeping two on the fold out then the jack knife will not help. If you only need it for one then have them sleep on the fold out couch in the closed position.
> [snapback]124918[/snapback]​


CamperAndy: We only need it for one - and both my 16-year-old granddaughter (who is 5'4") and I (who is 5'2') have our feet propped up on the arm when we sleep!!! That couch is short - and with two arms - it doesn't give you a heck of a lot of room in between! AND - it sure doesn't give you much room from front to back, either, 'cuz the pillows don't come off!!









Dana


----------



## lbnaz (Feb 23, 2006)

I have the 31RQS. The couch can be rotated so that it faces the tv area with the back agains the dining room table (we have the free standing table). This gives enough room to be able to walk by. I plan on adding locking casters or use those furniture moving disks to make it easier to move. MY wife & I actually moved the couch in this position before we bought as we noted the problem with getting by it at night.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

lbnaz said:


> I have the 31RQS. The couch can be rotated so that it faces the tv area with the back agains the dining room table (we have the free standing table). This gives enough room to be able to walk by. I plan on adding locking casters or use those furniture moving disks to make it easier to move. MY wife & I actually moved the couch in this position before we bought as we noted the problem with getting by it at night.
> [snapback]124970[/snapback]​


DANG! Now that may be the best "mod" I've ever heard described. I wonder how this works with the built-in dinette. This also solves the problem of the weird angles of kids sitting on the couch trying to watch the tv.

I'll try it next time out.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

dwciardi said:


> Does anyone know if they sell a "J" (Jack-knife) couch in Jasmine that would fit in the 31RQS??Â We can not use the pull-out because it extends the full width of the trailer - and people need to go to the bathroom at night and can't get by!!
> 
> I e-mailed Keystone but haven't had an answer.Â I'm planning on calling a local Outback dealer - but wondered if anyone else had changed out this couch?Â
> 
> ...


Dana...if you get a jack knife sofa and are interested in selling your Jasmine sofa with the pull out bed let me know...I hate my two chairs and have considered taking them out as well as the tiny table and light and replacing them with a matching sofa. Dina Shhhh my dh does not know what I am plotting!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The biggest issue may be the length. If you can verify that both are the same, you sould not have a problem.









lbnaz, that is a great solution! It kind of blows me away that the sofa is not fastened in place, but if it is not, that is a great idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

lbnaz said:


> I have the 31RQS. The couch can be rotated so that it faces the tv area with the back agains the dining room table (we have the free standing table). This gives enough room to be able to walk by. I plan on adding locking casters or use those furniture moving disks to make it easier to move. MY wife & I actually moved the couch in this position before we bought as we noted the problem with getting by it at night.
> [snapback]124970[/snapback]​


lbnaz: WOW!!! I sure hope you are right - and it isn't fastened down somehow - and can be rotated! That will really solve our problem! We have the bench dinette, though, so I am hoping there is enough room from the back of the forward bench - over to the entertainment center so that the bed can be extended. I'll try it next time we're in the trailer - and let everyone know!

Countrygirl: I'd be happy to have you take the sofa bed if turning it doesn't work for us. AND - since you're in North East Florida - it sure wouldn't be difficult to get it to you! We're in Sebastian, FL - 14 mi north of Vero Beach - but since we're in the county, we have a Vero Beach address. Where abouts are you? You can e-mail me using my personal e-mail (see My Profile).

Dana


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I have the 31RQS. The couch can be rotated so that it faces the tv area with the back agains the dining room table (we have the free standing table). This gives enough room to be able to walk by. I plan on adding locking casters or use those furniture moving disks to make it easier to move. MY wife & I actually moved the couch in this position before we bought as we noted the problem with getting by it at night.


Are you kidding me? The sofa can be moved?

So what do you put where the window is then? Doesn't it look kind of odd? Wouldn't it stick pretty far into the kitchen space? And wouldn't you have to move it back to it's original space again to get the slide in?

Do you think it would work with the dinette, too?

Mark


----------



## kchiebert (Apr 23, 2006)

lbnaz, photo please? I have the 31rqs and cannot imagine that couch fitting there full time, but would be great if it did!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

dwciardi said:


> lbnaz said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 31RQS. The couch can be rotated so that it faces the tv area with the back agains the dining room table (we have the free standing table). This gives enough room to be able to walk by. I plan on adding locking castersÂ or use those furniture moving disks to make it easier to move. MY wife & I actually moved the couch in this position before we bought as we noted the problem with getting by it at night.
> ...


Hi Dana...I just came in from the camper...we moved it off our driveway and put it on an old gravel driveway towards the front of our property. We have several acres and I would love it if we could pour a slab and park it nest to out house...but the logical side with electricity has our ac unit. While I was tinkering inside ... I looked at the spot with the two swivel green chairs and I need to go measure and make sure I could still get the slide in. BRB. Dina


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

kchiebert said:


> lbnaz, photo please? I have the 31rqs and cannot imagine that couch fitting there full time, but would be great if it did!
> [snapback]125061[/snapback]​


Even if the sofa didn't fit turned full-time, if it could be turned for sleeping, that would work for us! It certainly would be easier than removing the table and putting it down for a bed!! That table is the worse table we've seen for changing into a bed.....one person can't do it alone.

Countrygirl: I will have to measure the sofa, cuz it's not real long! And it has an arm at each end. I am 62" and if I put a pillow on the sofa for my head and stretch out - my feet go up and over the arm at the other end! I'll measure it next time I go out.

Dana


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

[snapback]125061[/snapback]​[/quote]

Even if the sofa didn't fit turned full-time, if it could be turned for sleeping, that would work for us! It certainly would be easier than removing the table and putting it down for a bed!! That table is the worse table we've seen for changing into a bed.....one person can't do it alone.

Countrygirl: I will have to measure the sofa, cuz it's not real long! And it has an arm at each end. I am 62" and if I put a pillow on the sofa for my head and stretch out - my feet go up and over the arm at the other end! I'll measure it next time I go out.

Dana
[snapback]125071[/snapback]​[/quote]

Dana

I measured my sofa and it is 71 and 1/2 that is including the arms. The rear of the camper is 88 and 1/2 inches ...that is window valnce (down the wall and across to the other) window valance. So the length fits...but the depth is cause for concern with the seat cushions lifted front to back the sofa is 33 and 1/2 to 33 and 3/4 inches... and the space from the inside of the back wall to th outer edge of the really pretty wood trim is 33 and 1/2 to 33 and 3/4 inches. It may be just too tight. Please measure your sofa when you get a chance and we will see if it is the same size.

If it works for you to turn your sofa...then I understand. I will email you and we can talk about it. I would love to meet you some time! Dina

I could even move the table between the chairs down to one end of the sofa.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

BTW...I streched out on the sofa to see if I fit...I am only 5 ft 2 and 1/2 and...I fit only my side curled up.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LOL...I forgot...I got busted...from an acre away Tom saw me with the yard stick and rosd up on the lawn mower to see what I was up to.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and I've slept on the sofa end to end with my feet hanging just to the side of the arm rest. Comfortable? Not too bad. It's a lot easier than pulling out the bed if only one person is going to sleep on it.

Mark


----------



## lbnaz (Feb 23, 2006)

The couch is not fastened down, it wasn't on the dealers demo model & it isn't on ours. We ordered one from the factory through our dealer. 
The couch does stick out into the kitchen area i would not think you would want to leave it this way. This is our plan when we need to use the couch for a bed. 
I'll take a picture & post when I get some time. I do not know if this will also work with the Dinette as I said in my previous post, we have the free standing table.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

To the 31RQS owners...

No, the couch is not fastened down. That was old news for me.

I took the tape measure to the trailer and there's no way it would work if you have the bench dinette. You're all going to go







like I did when I measured when you think about this. The couch is 72 inches wide. The spot it fits in between the dinette and the other wall is just wide enough for 72 inches of couch to fit.

Therefore, the hideabed opened up wouldn't fit if it's longer than 72 inches, and if it's only as long opened up as the couch is closed we couldn't be gaining any benefit from turning it, now would we?














shy

It seems having the standalone dinette is the key cuz it could be slid back to make room for the open hideabed when it's turned sideways.

I still might try it on a rainy day when the kids are watching a movie though for better angles.


----------



## lbnaz (Feb 23, 2006)

I added photos with the couch turned sideways both closed & open position.
This is in my gallery. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=386


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is really cool!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I think some of the J sofas have removable sofa arms...they velcro on and off...which would give more sleeping room.


----------



## monkeeman (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all, new to the form, and just want to say that it is great. I have an Outback 31RQS also, and I hate the fact of the hideabed coming out to the middle of the kitchen. I do wish there was some way to fix this. I have the both, so I can't turn my couch around and it work either. What we have done is put a queen size air mattress in the floor, if someone is with us, and that way we can walk across it to get to the bathroom. This is the only solution we could come up with. I have thought about getting the J couch also, but I don't know if it will be big enough for people when they stay with us. If anybody has any ideas, please let me know. Thanks....


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Benny........in my 2009 model of the 31fqbhs (the 5er version of your floorplan), Keystone has replaced the regular hide-a-bed with an air mattress hide-a-bed which helps immensely. You can actually get by the bed now when it is open, unlike the 2007 model I used to have. Which interior colour do you have? If it is one still offered, maybe you could order one of the new sofas. There are companies that sell these as well so maybe you could find one that will match anyway.


----------



## monkeeman (Jun 27, 2008)

jetjane said:


> Benny........in my 2009 model of the 31fqbhs (the 5er version of your floorplan), Keystone has replaced the regular hide-a-bed with an air mattress hide-a-bed which helps immensely. You can actually get by the bed now when it is open, unlike the 2007 model I used to have. Which interior colour do you have? If it is one still offered, maybe you could order one of the new sofas. There are companies that sell these as well so maybe you could find one that will match anyway.


I have the fern interior. How much space do you have to get to the bathroom with this type of couch? Also, my camper isn't old at all. I wonder if keystone would just do a trade? Thanks for the info.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
Does anyone know if they sell a "J" (Jack-knife) couch in Jasmine that would fit in the 31RQS?? We can not use the pull-out because it extends the full width of the trailer - and people need to go to the bathroom at night and can't get by!!<br />
<br />
I e-mailed Keystone but haven't had an answer. I'm planning on calling a local Outback dealer - but wondered if anyone else had changed out this couch? icon_confused.gif<br />
<br />
Dana
```
Hi Dana,

We just bought the 32bhds and when we pulled out the bed, not only did it just barely scrape the wall, but the mattress won't lay flat. After much dealings with Keystone, they have decided to swap out the couch for one of the ones they put in the higher end models, the one with the pillow top mattress.

We're getting the swap done on Tues., so I'll let you know how it goes, and I'll try to post some pictures.

Good luck,

Clare


----------



## monkeeman (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I called keystone, and they couldn't help me. I even asked them about a "J" couch, and they said those are a thing of the past. I told them that I had heard that the new couch in the 09 models did'nt come out so far, and they told me that it still wouldn't help in my situation. I guess I will just have to live with it, or figure something else out. Looks like if they were going to make a bed that folded out, they would have made it come out sideways instead of longways. Keystone told me that this was standard anymore in just about every trailer made. But I don't understand why they do that. They even told me that some trailers, when you put the sofa out, you can't even open the bathroom door. Why???? Thanks all for any help you gave me, or could give me....


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I didn't realize that you all were talking about the couch in the living space. We had the couch in the bunkhouse replaced.

Sorry for the confusing response.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

3athlete said:


> I didn't realize that you all were talking about the couch in the living space. We had the couch in the bunkhouse replaced.
> 
> Sorry for the confusing response.


Our bunkhouse has 4 bunks! No couch in our bunkhouse. Where would it fit??


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

just confused the 31 with the 32


----------



## monkeeman (Jun 27, 2008)

3athlete said:


> I didn't realize that you all were talking about the couch in the living space. We had the couch in the bunkhouse replaced.
> 
> Sorry for the confusing response.


No problem. I may come up with another idea or something. Or may just live with it. Have a good one...


----------

